# Cyclobenzaprine?



## MentalTraveller

Anybody out there find any recreational value in cyclobenzaprine?  Also, anyone know if it's a good pharm to rail?


----------



## MethaContin

It just puts me to sleep....................


----------



## Psych0naut

I've heard from many people that it burns horribly when snorted, so don't. Some people find it recreational though, it al depends on personal flavour.


----------



## chicpoena

please don't snort flexeril.

I didn't find it to be recreational at all.


----------



## sonic

*-> Basic Drug Discussion*

It's not worth snorting, and by itself all it will do is give you mild sedation. Some people like to mix it with opiates, but if you do this be careful of increased CNS depression. Do a search for flexeril or check out erowid's cyclobenzaprine vault: http://www.erowid.org/pharms/cyclobenzaprine/


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

snorted it burned liked a mofo, smoked a bowl, =good combination.


----------



## DarkMind

it's not recreational drug, not for me

i take 50mg at night and only sleep but another day i fell very very tired

not fun for me

i love xanax and valium xD

and opiates of course xD


----------



## Ham-milton

it doesn't have a mode of action that really makes it prone to recreational use.

It's pretty similar to Amitryptaline, actually.


----------



## skoat

Ham-milton said:
			
		

> It's pretty similar to Amitryptaline, actually.




 Well I have my hands on some of this Amitryptaline and I thought it was absoloutley useless for anything recreational.  When I take cyclo I feel what appears to be more loose and relaxed than I do on Amitryptaline, at all acutally.

 

Intended dose is 25mg's before bed, now as this is an SSRI will it be entertaining to take say 75mg at lunch on a saturday?  I an faily inexperienced with this class of drugs entirely.


----------



## Psilo707

Not recreational much at all imo. The only thing I could ever see myself using it for is to help curb the effects of another drug / come-down. But even then it wouldn't do much.


----------



## marquee

Amitriptyline is actually an SNRI (serotonin-norepinephrine), just f.y.i... don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

^
Amitriptyline is classified as a tricyclic antidepressant. It has some anticholinergic effects and can cause a delerious state somewhat like what you'd get from dramamine, although it is not unpleasant like dramamine. I enjoyed it a bit when I used rather high amounts to induce sleep.


As for cyclobenzaprine, I used it a few times. I had some dream like visions with a high dose mixed with a low dose of poppies. It was similar to an opiate nod. The poppy dose was much too small to do that on its own. Cyclobenzaprine can be a bit recreational on its own, or at least relaxing.


----------



## orangelicker

Muscle relaxant, right?

I took it on a script a while ago. Most it can do is make you feel a little drowsy and light-bodied (ie feeling a bit like jell-o). Not fun really.


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

^ yes, skeletal muscle relaxant...This is a bit more detailed.


----------



## firsty

50 mg made me feel like i was sinking into the floor.
still wasn't that recreational. i wouldn't pay money for 'em.

i actually recommend snorting cyclobenzaprine though. it REALLY put the pain of snorting other things into perspective.  It doesn't just burn your nose, it also burns that passage leading from your throat to your nose, where i guarantee you'll try to reach it with water but you can't. YOU CAN'T, I SAY!!!


----------



## hcl311

I think this has some decent recreational value. It's very good for helping you get to sleep too. I usually dosed in the 50mg range to get good effects.


----------



## floodgate

I've tried this a year or two ago, and I really would like to find some again. I really enjoyed it. Sinking into the grass for hours. Not Hardcore, just wonderfully slightly relaxing.


----------



## paranoid android

God i hate cyclobenzaprine. I havent had any in years the last time i took 1 lousy pill and had a full blown panic attack. My heart was racing over, i couldnt sit down and i had that shitty dry mouth to go with it.

 It's not recreational at all to me and is structurally related to amitriptyline. I think it's more of a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor and isn't much of a serotonin reuptake inhibitor so it would be different then amitriptyline in that regard. Ive never gotten a panic attack off amitriptyline and i used it for about a year and a half but i only took cyclobenzaprine a few times.

 It's a crap muscle relaxant as well give me diazepam anyday.


----------



## sp0r

*flexaril*

I am a user of hard drugs and have done basically everything. I can definately vouch for the fact that cyclobenzaprine can cause euphoria. I have had opiate like euphoria off just 2 10mg pills. Try taking two diphenhydramine hcl and two 20-30mg flexaril and lay down and relax or watch a movie and tell me you dont think it is a better drug than most people give it credit for. And yes amitryptiline is a tricyclic *sp*. The other night i did a few bags of dope on a couple flexarils and i was never so high in my life. Ive shot dope for ten years and that was the only time I couldnt hide being high while talking to people, i was falling into walls, i was waking up with my head on the keyboard not remembering if it is day or night or if i had any stuff left. Just crazy potentiator. I would say it is the best potentiator of opiates. At least heroin I can vouch for. A nice mixture is heroin, flexaril, diphenhydramine, hydroxyzine, and cimetidine. Make sure you can handle the dope before you make the mixture. Once you bang those bags you better hold on to your wigs and keys. Cyclobenzaprine ftw on its own and as a potentiator. ;D


----------



## sp0r

One more thing:
*Cyclobenzaprine Description
Advertisement

Cyclobenzaprine hydrochloride is a white, crystalline tricyclic amine salt with the empirical formula C20H21N•HCl and a molecular weight of 311.9. It has a melting point of 217°C, and a pKa of 8.47 at 25°C. It is freely soluble in water and alcohol, sparingly soluble in isopropanol, and insoluble in hydrocarbon solvents. If aqueous solutions are made alkaline, the free base separates. Cyclobenzaprine HCl is designated chemically as 3-(5H-dibenzo[a,d] cyclohepten-5-ylidene)-N, N-dimethyl-1-propanamine hydrochloride*

With this being said, anyone have any experience on IV use? And i forget to mention in my last post that it is a very potent anticholinergic which may be why it increases or potentiates heroin to such a great extent.
sp0r


----------



## sponger

It's great if you're really, really into feeling like a complete vegetable. I asked my doc to not script it to me again. I still have a couple left from a couple years back. I use it when opiate withdrawal keeps me from sleeping.


----------



## pixplzthx

It goes great with codeine in the 10-20 mg range.

Otherwise, I use it for sleep (and get this) for what it is prescribed for.   I get some of the worse muscle spasms when I sleep.  Cyclobenzaprine curbs them pretty well.

I also take 5-10 mg with most other opiates.  Seems to enhance overall analgesia and perpetrates a nod pretty well.


----------



## ATF

I quit taking opiate pain pills a month ago (the only successful attempt to quit that worked because I lost my job and have no$$), I came across a few of these, and it knocked me out last night, after a nice evening of weirdness; definitely better than nothing. Goes good with some weed. I was a bit worried because I take Celexa (citalopram), an SSRI, but had no problems, and after a bit of research it looks like the main thing to avoid when taking these is MAOI inhibitors.


----------



## Tupac777

not recreational at all for me.puts me right to sleep.burns like a muthafucker if snorted


----------



## YellowNikes

i have only taken this drug once, but i took one watson 5658(which is 10mg of cyclobenzaprine.)  i snorted it and god damn thats the most relaxed i think i have ever been. The burn wasn't that bad and it is such a small pill that i could do it easy in one line, my nose burnt for maybe thirty minutes, it was nothing compared to the burn from a hydro.  That experience was about a year ago and i have been wanting to try it again since then. Luckily i just got my hands on another one and iam planning to snort this one two.

My advice would be just snort one or maybe parachute it, but as long as you only snort one pill the burn shouldn't be that bad.  I thought that just one was great.


----------



## DavidStayzFadedd

YellowNikes said:


> i have only taken this drug once, but i took one watson 5658(which is 10mg of cyclobenzaprine.)  i snorted it and god damn thats the most relaxed i think i have ever been. The burn wasn't that bad and it is such a small pill that i could do it easy in one line, my nose burnt for maybe thirty minutes, it was nothing compared to the burn from a hydro.  That experience was about a year ago and i have been wanting to try it again since then. Luckily i just got my hands on another one and iam planning to snort this one two.
> 
> My advice would be just snort one or maybe parachute it, but as long as you only snort one pill the burn shouldn't be that bad.  I thought that just one was great.



your stupid, you just hav a snorting fetish, these are so easy to get prescribed my doctor givs me tons. u just take 2-4. dont snort it, its not wort th burn. shit save ur nose for tha good shit.


----------



## Filthy Dennis

DavidStayzFadedd said:


> your stupid, you just hav a snorting fetish, these are so easy to get prescribed my doctor givs me tons. u just take 2-4. dont snort it, its not wort th burn. shit *save ur nose for tha good shit*.



No doubt.

OP - If you're looking for a way for the cyclo to absorb faster, just crush it, dump it in a beer and slam the beer. Or water.  But I recommend the beer plus a few.


----------



## halfoz

cyclo seems very responsive to the placebo effect: if you expect it to knock you out, it will. if you expect it to do nothing, it will.

for me, cyclo def helped prevent the localised spasming in my injured leg, and could make me sleepy. its not an unenjoyable one at least.

cyclo does give me a hangover though. every time. i wake up and just bumble around for too long staring into the fridge or some such.

seeing as how i have realy localised spasms, i'm scribed it and take it without fail.

doesn't knock me out like diphenhydrame potentiated opiates combined with grapefruit joice and k-pins, but, when i'm stone sober, flexeril can make a real difference. you don't want it? send me yours!


----------



## StaySedated

cyclones are o.k. for boosting opiates, better than diphenhydramine and about as good as hydroxyzine.

cyclones on their own = shit


----------



## unbiased

firsty said:


> 50 mg made me feel like i was sinking into the floor.
> still wasn't that recreational. i wouldn't pay money for 'em.
> 
> i actually recommend snorting cyclobenzaprine though. it REALLY put the pain of snorting other things into perspective.  It doesn't just burn your nose, it also burns that passage leading from your throat to your nose, where i guarantee you'll try to reach it with water but you can't. YOU CAN'T, I SAY!!!




Blastin' into the past for this one, QFT. I've been told that Ambien has the worst burn, but that was easily blown out of the water by cyclobenzaprine.

I railed two cyclos the other night and the burn would not subside. It was uncomfortable... But I stopped caring so much as it took effect and I was all limp like a noodle. Passed the fuck out. Best sleep ever.
Tonight I've railed 2 ambien and may do more. Feeling very tripped out and groovy.. it brings memories of my acid days mmmm *drool*


and while we're on the topic. Buspar. I have a shitton of it. i snorted a couple, but they're just so intense that i'm hesitant to find a proper environment to take it in. all i say from my own experience is, it makes you feel disoriented, almost drunk. Definite high, but not like xanax. I think that if you take many of them, there's a potential to trip just maybe. first time i tried it, snorted 2 pills, felt the effects immediately, and then i felt sedation followed by loss of control to an extent.. meaning by the time i got the couch i just slumped down on the floor< so dizzy and faded. Then i passed out. i wouldn't recommend it to anyone really unless they're experienced and know what they get themselves into. i have so much of it but i'd never sell it, not worth it. if anything i'd rather hand them out to people who i knew were going to try it. and you like it, fuckin take it mofuckkkka go have fun. except i suggest ONLY snorting, not poppin or IV ir any of those crazy things. buspar isn't that fanatastic as a drug, but when snorted it does get you noticably high
this is how i get my kicks without the old goods around anymore. man i miss those stashes of acids,,, but i ates em all
and i'm off shrooms since in my last tripi died and became reborn. Some crazy shiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayt


----------



## scriptx

*IV Cyclobenzaprine Experience Report*

I'm relatively new to intravenous drug use, I've used a WHOPPING 30 syringes thus far! 8) However:

I just IV'd ~2 to ~4mg of Cyclobenzaprine HCl ("TL 177" round peach) in a little less than 1mL (~87 units.)

Some posts claim it would burn horribly and while I concede that 2-4mg may not (or may) be a big enough dose to induce a burning sensation, I did not notice any such sensation.

I am not "Jello-ey" but I certainly feel more relaxed than before injection.



> *Prep*
> ** *Slightly less than half (2-4mg) of a 10mg cyclobenzaprine hcl pill was pulverised in a small container.
> ** *Warm water was drawn up into the syringe and sprayed into the pill container with varying degrees of intesity so as to prevent any "clogging" or "clumping" of the pill
> ** *The water was let sit for a small amount of time; it was stirred using the syringe (with needle cap ON) and let sit again to sediment the insoluble material; the solution was stirred once more and finally sedimented once more (by now I think the water was room temp.)
> ** *The solution was drawn into the syringe using a Q-Tip as a filter (in b4 flamewar) and injected.


----------



## Oxide

Please do not bump old threads. Also please take some time to read the BDD Guidelines. It throws a wrench in our program so to speak.

closed.


----------

